# Rod Selction



## OneGoodFisherman (May 8, 2006)

I have a Diawa Emcast, maybe this version or the bigger one. I'm 5'1 and looking for guidance on the best rod to get in order for me to feel comfortable throwing as well as something that will ke good for the bull reds and cobia. It doesn't have to be cheap but a fairly good price.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Bill (May 8, 2020)

Go to the Distance Casting forum which is run by Tommy Farmer. He is a great guy and knows a lot about rods and casting


----------

